# Please click on the web-cast advertised above Today 12/20 and Tomorrow 12/21



## jtsnowstorm (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you for taking notice and joining us...As you are aware, we had a few bugs last night, but, *today we are ready to roll at 10 AM EST this morning, December 20, 2012 and will continue right through Friday, December 21, 2012, the first day of Winter. Our web-cast will be updated, and join us on Go-To Webonar - found by the link on winterstormoutlook.com Our meteorologists will be live all day and evening Thursday and Friday to take you through the first major winter storm of the season. Keep an open window with this site visible.* We promise comprehensive national web-casts and complete access to our meteorologist around the clock to answer any questions you might have about the next few storms or about our weather services.

We hope after trying us for free over the next 2 days, and sign up for the month ahead. We look forward to serving you!

Our latest accumulation maps are on our site...check them out..what do you all think?

John Travers /JTsnowstorm


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

another great resource , thank you . every bit helps.


----------

